# EVH 5150 III 100S EL34



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2016)

Gold accents... The possible vintagey/EL34 amp that was being talked about?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes please!


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 21, 2016)

It's gotta be the 5150 III-IV Eddie talked about. I hope it comes in an LBX format!


----------



## Elric (Jun 21, 2016)

My first guess would be the much rumored EL-34 EVH Model, too. Should be a seriously hot item. The EVH Brown Sound is still an archetypal/relevant tone. IMHO!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 21, 2016)

As long as it has a resonance knob and that power sponge control that the 1x12 combos have. 

I'm sold. This would be awesome to a/b against the Friedman BE100 if it was indeed an EL34 version of the EVH 5150III.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 21, 2016)

I think this will be a cool amp but for the EVH tone freaks I do not think this amp will do much for them.

I'm betting this will not get the classic EVH tones like the Friedman does.


----------



## protest (Jun 21, 2016)

More compression and saturation? I'll have to try it, but I can't imagine needing or wanting more saturation or compression than a 5153.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jun 21, 2016)

hnnnghh love me some EL-34's


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 21, 2016)

After seeing the spec sheet and branding of it this looks like a one-off amp just like the current Stealth. It doesn't look like something that will turn into a product line outside of this one head unless it gets super popular, and it certainly doesn't look like the 5153 successor. But I might be all wrong about that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2016)

rexbinary said:


> After seeing the spec sheet and branding of it this looks like a one-off amp just like the current Stealth. It doesn't look like something that will turn into a product line outside of this one head unless it gets super popular, and it certainly doesn't look like the 5153 successor. But I might be all wrong about that.



I doubt we'll have a successor to the 5153, which is still a very popular amp. It's most likely a limited edition model. 

Was wishing this was a more vintage-style amp like his old Plexi, though. I know Eddie isn't really interested in his brown sound anymore, but it would be nice to have a power amp-based EVH amp similar to his old Variac'd Plexi. That could be a huge moneymaker.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 21, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I doubt we'll have a successor to the 5153, which is still a very popular amp. It's most likely a limited edition model.
> 
> Was wishing this was a more vintage-style amp like his old Plexi, though. I know Eddie isn't really interested in his brown sound anymore, but it would be nice to have a power amp-based EVH amp similar to his old Variac'd Plexi. That could be a huge moneymaker.



It could be, but I'd be surprised if the vast majority of EVH amp customers even want Eddie's tones (or ballpark approximations), everyone I know that has one just wants it for the chunga chunga tones. If I were in the market, I'd certainly rather have a more retro version for the brown sound.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 21, 2016)

Well that's because their only amp is a chugga chugga amp.  It's not really good for crunchy tones, although it could be possible.

I'd imagine if they made a more Plexi-style amp, a lot of the hardcore EVH fanboys would buy that .... right up. I mean, the stripe series guitars are supposed to be really good sellers.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 21, 2016)

I was expecting this to be something with a newer voicing completely. Something more raw feeling, maybe more mids, and less gain overall so you could push the power section for some extra grease. From what I can tell by the spec sheet it'll be essentially the same preamp as the Stealth but with the EL34 power section. 

I guess it's somewhat of an answer to the 6534+ from Peavey? More options is never a bad thing, though! Plus I really like the gold look


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jun 22, 2016)

I think they're silly to not recreate his vintage tone.

There are so many guitarists that to this day talk about Eddie's secret and magical tone. It has got to be THE most sought after tone of all time.

If EVH could recreate that and keep it under the $1,699 mark a lot of these other amp companies that are doing it would get a run for their money.


----------



## HeadofaHessian (Jun 22, 2016)

love me some EL34'S Im really interested in this one!


----------



## Blitzie (Jun 22, 2016)

8 preamp tubes?! Does it come with a couple noise gates?


----------



## Zeriton (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm interested but I just bought a 5153 100 watt. The mid range and everything on there is already thick. It's not a scooped sounding amp.

Seems they're missing a trick if they don't create a Plexi style head.They already have the high gain monster that is the 6L6 version. A slightly different flavour is cool but a big chance would be cooler


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 22, 2016)

el34's are my favorite tube, period. 

I might have purchase another amp now even thought I'm fine with my el34 edition Archon


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jun 22, 2016)

Bias testing and adjustment port??!! Cool!


----------



## Zado (Jun 22, 2016)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> I think they're silly to not recreate his vintage tone.
> 
> There are so many guitarists that to this day talk about Eddie's secret and magical tone. It has got to be THE most sought after tone of all time.
> 
> If EVH could recreate that and keep it under the $1,699 mark a lot of these other amp companies that are doing it would get a run for their money.



Problem is: Eddie does not want this to happen.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 22, 2016)

Blitzie said:


> 8 preamp tubes?! Does it come with a couple noise gates?



All of the 100w 5153s have 8 preamp tubes  The 50w has 7...


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jun 22, 2016)

Lookin' good. So it's a Stealth. Does it mean it has the extra brootz that Stealth 6l6 had? I preferred the regular 100w than the Stealth. The Stealth just had this hairy compression going on in the low mids. 

Hoping this one sounds warmer and more open.


----------



## SwanWings (Jun 26, 2016)

Blitzie said:


> 8 preamp tubes?! Does it come with a couple noise gates?



as what's his face said above, all the 100 watters from evh do. If you look at the tube diagram, the have different functions than all running at once as preamp gain stages

v1 is all three channels, while v2 and v3 are just for channel 1 and 2, and v4 through 6 are channel 3 exclusively. v7 is the fx loop and veight is the phase inverter. (my eight key is broken)


----------



## sylcfh (Jun 26, 2016)

Ceriatone does it cheaper and better.


----------



## rexbinary (Jun 30, 2016)

Sounds pretty good in this low quality vid.


----------



## hvdh (Jun 30, 2016)

Just some specs to share.
For that price I would buy some more boutiquesc


----------



## Zado (Jun 30, 2016)

I remember Eddie saying the proto of this one sounded "exactly like his old amps", curious to check


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jun 30, 2016)

I am curious to see how much of the circuit was changed on this one. If they make a 50watt I will be buying it for sure...probably have to wait a couple years though before that happens.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 2, 2016)

Zado said:


> I remember Eddie saying the proto of this one sounded "exactly like his old amps", curious to check



I remember Eddie not saying the truth. Ever.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 4, 2016)

Description from Sweetwaters site:


> *A 5150 III for the Brown Sound *
> 
> The EVH 5150 III 100S EL34 100-watt tube head is for players looking for a modern high-gain weapon that will also effortlessly nail that old-school Van Halen Brown Sound. The 5150 III 100S EL34 boasts all of the updates of the 5150 III Stealth with the addition of a new British-infused voice thanks to the EL34-based power section. And EVH gave the amp a facelift as well, with the aggressive-looking black-on-gold motif ensuring the amp looks ready for business. The EVH 5150 III 100S EL34 is sure to be a popular high-gain choice.
> *EVH 5150 III 100S EL34 Tube Amplifier Head at a Glance:*
> ...


----------



## gtrplr71 (Jul 4, 2016)

it is not out yet Oct. release


----------



## TedintheShed (Jul 4, 2016)

gtrplr71 said:


> it is not out yet Oct. release



Okay- thanks. Obviously I missed that...


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2016)

I think there was one at Summer NAMM but the only clip that surfaced was an absolutely horrible cell phone video... you really couldn't tell much from it


----------



## viesczy (Jul 5, 2016)

Sweetwater has them listed already for pre-order, $200 more than the 5150 III S. 

I already own a 50 watt and 100 Stealth, honestly I'll pass on the EL34 amp. 

Why? I am no fan of the the EL34 tones, just a mid-range honk/rasp to them that is grating to no end to my ears. 

If I want an EL34 type tone from a 6L6, cut my throat! 

The intriguing thing in the description though, an actual clean channel?!?!?! What's that on 5150 III? 

Derek


----------



## PBGas (Jul 7, 2016)

viesczy said:


> Sweetwater has them listed already for pre-order, $200 more than the 5150 III S.
> 
> I already own a 50 watt and 100 Stealth, honestly I'll pass on the EL34 amp.
> 
> ...



Yet the 5150 III mini is known for that honk in the red channel, no? I've owned a few of them over the years and it was spot on in there. 

I don't know which EL-34s-based amps you have listened to but I really don't hear that in my setup.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 21, 2016)

Demo posted from Summer NAMM. Sounds sick. A 50 watt version and I would have a hard time not wanting to pair it with my 50w 5153. The higher price tag would probably be a blessing in disguise though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 21, 2016)

^That second channel sounds incredible <3


----------



## viesczy (Jul 21, 2016)

PBGas said:


> Yet the 5150 III mini is known for that honk in the red channel, no? I've owned a few of them over the years and it was spot on in there.
> 
> I don't know which EL-34s-based amps you have listened to but I really don't hear that in my setup.



Wait, you're saying EL34s aren't overly middy as compared to the 6L6? Okay.

Try a Laney GH100/50 or VH100 w both EL34s and 6L6s to see.

Or a Peavey XXX/3120.

Or a Genz Benz El Diablo.

Or a Mesa Dual or Tri.

Or a Mesa Road King by turn turning your "progressive linkage" knob to cycle through just the 1st 2 options (2 6L6s vs 2 EL34s).

Or comparing a 6505 to a 6534.

Or a Koch Supernova.

You'll notice that honk right quick and in a jiffy. Considering the amount of mids already present in the 100 Stealth, I'm in no hurry to sell mine for the EL34 version. 

Derek


----------



## Zado (Jul 21, 2016)

Sounds good, maybe too dry for my taste, but there will be fans I guess


----------



## PBGas (Jul 21, 2016)

viesczy said:


> Wait, you're saying EL34s aren't overly middy as compared to the 6L6? Okay.
> 
> Try a Laney GH100/50 or VH100 w both EL34s and 6L6s to see.
> 
> ...



Sorry, I don't have this issue with my current EL-34 based amp. I'm not at all saying that the the 34s are less middy than the 6L6. Those are your words. I was saying that there is a definite mid-honk already present in the 5150III series. 

You love your 6L6s. I get it. No worries. 

We all hear things differently.


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 21, 2016)

I smell money grab.

Cheezy color scheme.

I'll pass.


----------



## mongey (Jul 21, 2016)

viesczy said:


> Wait, you're saying EL34s aren't overly middy as compared to the 6L6?
> 
> Or a Mesa Dual or Tri.
> 
> ...



FWIW last week I changed the 6l6's in my dual recto for el34 .I hav ebeen running 6l6's since I got the amp 7 years ago and felt like a change . yeah there is more high mid content but I dont think they are honky at all .and believe me I hate honky mids


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 21, 2016)

I was about to say, can't you just swap the 6L6's for EL-34's in the regular 5150III? All it's needs is a re-bias right? Or am I just used to Mesa where it's plug and play? I always ran 4x 6L6 in my simulclass Mark III, but always wanted to try out a couple EL-34's in there too just to see if I liked it. Never did before I sold it though.

I'd be curious to try a pair in my 5150III 50 watt, I wouldn't mind a bit more mids, but not sure I'd like to lose any low end....


----------



## Hogie34 (Jul 21, 2016)

EdgeCrusher said:


> I was about to say, can't you just swap the 6L6's for EL-34's in the regular 5150III? All it's needs is a re-bias right? Or am I just used to Mesa where it's plug and play? I always ran 4x 6L6 in my simulclass Mark III, but always wanted to try out a couple EL-34's in there too just to see if I liked it. Never did before I sold it though.
> 
> I'd be curious to try a pair in my 5150III 50 watt, I wouldn't mind a bit more mids, but not sure I'd like to lose any low end....



You can change them out but it involves quite a bit more than a bias adjustment. Resistor changes etc As well as a couple other key components like the transformer which in the 5150 iii was specifically designed for use with 6L6's.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2016)

Hogie34 said:


> You can change them out but it involves quite a bit more than a bias adjustment. Resistor changes etc As well as a couple other key components like the transformer which in the 5150 iii was specifically designed for use with 6L6's.



From what one of the guys that does 5150III mods said it can't be done as the traces on the board in the 6L6 5150III 100 will not take the higher current for EL34s.

Obviously the point of this is to expand the line for guys that dig EL34... that's sort of the whole point of artists selling signature gear: to sell stuff and make money. Anybody that doesn't understand that missed something.

The color scheme seems pretty obvious too: EL34 = Marshall = black and gold


----------



## Hogie34 (Jul 22, 2016)

The info I got is straight from Howard Kaplan. The boards are the same, but other issues had to be addressed to handle the voltage , specifically the transformer and screen resistors. The Schumacher transformers were designed for low voltage which was a big factor in the original brown sound...the amp running at a lower voltage than was originally intended by Marshall . 

Not trying to argue or prove you wrong technomancer. I've read your posts over the last couple years and you know your stuff, way more than I do. Just sharing straight from the designers own words.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2016)

Hogie34 said:


> The info I got is straight from Howard Kaplan. The boards are the same, but other issues had to be addressed to handle the voltage , specifically the transformer and screen resistors. The Schumacher transformers were designed for low voltage which was a big factor in the original brown sound...the amp running at a lower voltage than was originally intended by Marshall .
> 
> Not trying to argue or prove you wrong technomancer. I've read your posts over the last couple years and you know your stuff, way more than I do. Just sharing straight from the designers own words.



I'm not worried about it, but I do appreciate being polite  I hadn't seen Howard posting about it, I was going by what one of the guys that does mods said when somebody posted about swapping EL34s into the standard 100S. I would definitely trust what Howard says though obviously.

Is he posting over on TGP about it? If so I need to go find it


----------



## technomancer (Jul 22, 2016)

Also the demo above seems to be dead... here's the Premier Guitar vid



The sales pitch in the interview is hilarious... "People with the 6L6 will want to own both."


----------



## Hogie34 (Jul 22, 2016)

I already sent it to technomancer before he said it was ok to post an external link. Here ya go in case someone else wants to read it.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/evh-5150-iii-change-to-el34s.306553/


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 24, 2016)

From that vid can't hear much of a difference with the current 5153. 2 second demo of that "super clean" channel 1 didn't help either


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 24, 2016)

Given how much of the sound of a 5153 comes from the preamp, I really doubt you would hear much difference between the two, which is why I think viesczy is being hyperbolic as .....  I mean, you'll hear a SLIGHT, difference, but it won't be as much as you're being lead to think.

That's why I'm so underwhelmed with it. If it was more power-amp based, I'd be giddy. But given it's just a 5153 with EL34s, it's not really anything mindblowing.


----------



## Emperoff (Jul 26, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Given how much of the sound of a 5153 comes from the preamp, I really doubt you would hear much difference between the two, which is why I think viesczy is being hyperbolic as .....  I mean, you'll hear a SLIGHT, difference, but it won't be as much as you're being lead to think.
> 
> That's why I'm so underwhelmed with it. If it was more power-amp based, I'd be giddy. But given it's just a 5153 with EL34s, it's not really anything mindblowing.



Well, it's nice to have both versions available to choose. Due to the design of the original one, the transformers had to be changed on the EL34 version and that may change the sound a bit as well. 

I was very interested on this one even though I knew from the start it would be just a 5150 III with EL34s. Now they only need to release the 50W version of it and they'll have my money


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 29, 2016)

Bump for decent demo:


----------



## NosralTserrof (Nov 5, 2016)

Really digging those cleans. Would love to hear how it sounds in a modern metal context, considering that's what people really use these amps for nowadays compared to EVH-esque tones.


----------



## Laimon (Feb 17, 2017)

Emperoff said:


> Bump for decent demo:




This demo sounds brilliant, actually.
The cleans are awesome (especially compared to the Stealth's), and also the crunch and lead channels sound very organic, albeit a bit less gainy than the original.
Does anyone here own one? What are your thoughts?
I wonder if indeed the lead isn't too tame to do extreme stuff, and I also wonder if the MIDI can recall only channels or one can store also settings.


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm to the point on the EL34 that I'm ready to track down one to play in person to determine if I'm buying one or not. 

Check out these videos I found:


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2017)

I had one of these for a bit and will likely pick another one up eventually. Believe me there is no shortage of gain in any way


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 17, 2017)

technomancer said:


> I had one of these for a bit and will likely pick another one up eventually. Believe me there is no shortage of gain in any way



What cab did you use with it? I'm real torn between a Mesa 412 with V30s or the matching cab with EVH Greenbacks in it.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2017)

Go for Greenbacks or a variant, the EVH stuff just flat out sounds better through them


----------



## Laimon (Feb 17, 2017)

technomancer said:


> I had one of these for a bit and will likely pick another one up eventually. Believe me there is no shortage of gain in any way



Ahah, I imagine, right. But I was more wondering if in general something would be missing to play extreme stuff, e.g. sharpness, I don't know 
Anyway, I take it from your answer it's a "no" ;-)
Cab-wise, I am quite intrigued by the new Peavey Invective cab (pine with v30 and creamback), what would you think of it?


----------



## SwanWings (Feb 19, 2017)

The red channel on any EVH variant has a crazy amount of gain on tap. Honestly, I don't think I ever really push the gain up past 11-12 o clock. It just gets silly at that point.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2017)

Laimon said:


> Ahah, I imagine, right. But I was more wondering if in general something would be missing to play extreme stuff, e.g. sharpness, I don't know
> Anyway, I take it from your answer it's a "no" ;-)
> Cab-wise, I am quite intrigued by the new Peavey Invective cab (pine with v30 and creamback), what would you think of it?



It's got boatloads of gain and can get incredibly tight, IMHO it would be fine for extreme stuff. At the end of the day though your best bet is to go play one yourself or order from somewhere with a good return policy if you can't.

As for the Peavey cab, no clue. V30 and Creamback should be a great sounding combo but not sure I'd want the V30 with the EVH and I haven't looked at the dimensions or anything as I'm not looking for a cab


----------



## Laimon (Feb 19, 2017)

technomancer said:


> It's got boatloads of gain and can get incredibly tight, IMHO it would be fine for extreme stuff. At the end of the day though your best bet is to go play one yourself or order from somewhere with a good return policy if you can't.
> 
> As for the Peavey cab, no clue. V30 and Creamback should be a great sounding combo but not sure I'd want the V30 with the EVH and I haven't looked at the dimensions or anything as I'm not looking for a cab



Unfortunately those are not so easy to come by in the EU, but yeah, should I get one at hand I will try it out right away. 
I am now a bit discouraged by this video though: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM9pf6ybQUs

at the same settings, it seems that the LBX has the best tone, with the 50 watt right behind being a tad bit thinner, and then the EL34 with way less presence and less compressed low-mids (that I am afraid might be hard to tame).


----------



## rexbinary (Feb 20, 2017)

Laimon said:


> at the same settings, it seems that the LBX has the best tone, with the 50 watt right behind being a tad bit thinner, and then the EL34 with way less presence and less compressed low-mids (that I am afraid might be hard to tame).



That was my first conclusion as well. Seemed the LBX sounded the best.

I think the V30s might not be the best choice for the EL34. The videos I see with the EL34 using the matching cab sound great except everyone cranks the High and the Presence a little much. I'd really like to dial one up in person with both cabs to see how they sound.

I pretty sure I would be very happy with the EL34 for playing '80s metal, but I'm not so sure if it's also as good for the br00tz as the 6L6.


----------



## 7 Stringer (Feb 25, 2017)

I had one for a brief time period!!!!!

Sounded great, but....... Just too much of everything!!!

The EL34 does have add a nice throaty character to the overall tone of the amp though, reminds me of the Peavey 6534+ I had, two times, hell of a nice amp. But I own a BE100 and they where very similar, so I sold the Peavey and kept the expensive amp 

The clean was the exception, it is awesome, my favorite thing about the amp! Very clear and sparkly, can fatten it up with gain a bit higher but still stays very clean. Nice big headroom. Can overdrive nicely with the gain even higher. 

The blue, well, sounded great too, but holly crap, way too much gain and is now voiced more like the red, which I read EVH wanted, not a bad thing for some but I am used to the blue on my 100 and I love it just the way it is. They could of maybe just added a tad more gain to it and maybe reduce a bit of compression,but to me it is a perfect channel. Now they added even more compression.....

The red well, has again too much of everything, added gain and compression, it had enough already, IMO. It Is the channel that was less affected on the amp, the most similar to the original 100. Still sounds great, i looove my current EVH 100, been playing it for years, but I was expecting a different outcome with this el34 based monster, like a lot of folks here, I was dreaming of more brown sound oriented changes. Ah well, sold it. 

The rest of the features are awesome though, external bias points, separate resonance controls, that's awesome. I would of been impressed if they added midi functionality like on the 50w, we are in a modern age folks!!!!!!! Also a line out with level control would be handy instead of a pre out. I use a WDW setup, the pre out sounds thin and weak in this application. 

One last thing I did not like, they must be using gain cascading with the pre tubes. When you adjust the gain on the red and blue, it affects both channels!!!!! If I setup the blue in a certain way that I like, then adjust the red in a way that I like, well the blue has too much gain, back down the gain on it, now the red needs more.......... oh and the amp is very noisy, a hiss machine for sure.

Like I said, it sounds great but I will keep my 100 for the time being and get the new Peavey Invective, the features on that thing our out of this world.

I made a clip on YouTube, but I'm to shy to post it......Just re started posting here yesterday.....

Chris


----------



## Laimon (Feb 25, 2017)

7 Stringer said:


> I had one for a brief time period!!!!!
> 
> Sounded great, but....... Just too much of everything!!!
> 
> ...



Seriously it has no MIDI? Nothing, not even channel switching? For a head that price? Jeez, it must be a joke.

EDIT: actually, looking at the few pictures on the web, the footswitch input seems to be a MIDI input - that doesn't mean it will accept MIDI, of course, but it might be unspecified. After all, it seems like a blatant step back from features they already included in the design of previous products and that practically come for free.


----------

